# problems with battery chargeing on dell 600m



## mylord (Jun 24, 2007)

i found a web site for all the users of the dell inspiron 600m that all of a sudden after 2 years your computer won't charge your battery anymore. you can buy a stand alone charger for your battery. at batteryspace.com i just order one because i called dell because my wife 600m would not charge her battery anymore. and they did not call back. i have an inspiron 8600. so i took my wife computer to the shop and he notified me that this is a common problem that there is 2 items on the mother board that goes out and causes it to not charge your battery or run on a/c current. and that you need to replace your motherboard. which is true to correct your problem. or i found out you can buy a stand alone charger to charge your battery and put it in your computer and just keep charging the battery everytime it gets low. instead of throwing out your computer because it costs 3 to 400.00 dollars to replace the board or pay 76.00 dollars for a stand alone charger. hope this helps all those consumers with this problem. mylord


----------

